# What does an air chime whistle sound like?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

What does the air chime whistle in a tender sound like? Not the motor-driven air whistle, but the one with the speaker activated by the "air chime whistle" button with the can generator.

Thanks!

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am sure you could find one on you tube with a search.


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't believe I ever heard one. I have the diesel horn wired into my layout and it sounds more like a door buzzer than a horn. Greenberg's comments on the short-lived motor driven air chime whistle was that the sound was overpowered by the loco's choo-choo sound.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

motor driven I can find on youtube, speaker version I cannot. I agree, the motor-driven air chime is barely audible. I want to hear the speaker version, the diesel sounds horrible, but I want to know what the steam version sounds like.

Charles.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Plenty of videos out there if you look.

Here's one I found.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The whistle sounds pretty good, different than many of the train whistles!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Again, you're not listening. That's the 314AW, which has a motor-driven air whistle. I'm not interested in this, I'm interested in the "air chime whistle", which is a speaker and a capacitor setup similar to the horn in a diesel locomotive, and which is activated with a button with a can that looks just like the diesel horn generator. 

Charles.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, didn't see that part. I'll look around and see if I can find any videos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I liked that one.


----------

